# Long 445 parking brake



## Bones Rhodes (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know if you can remove the park brake handle and quadrant ( the plate with the teeth ) on the early 445 without disturbing the internals ? This is the early one with the park brake held on with the same bracket that holds the differential lock pedal. It seems the newer ones have a conventional hand brake that locks the brake bands but these old ones have an internal one which locks the differential drive pinion. I need to replace the quadrant, and it is a simple matter to remove the diff. lock pedal and bracket; but at that point it appears the shaft the park brake handle is on may be part of the handle since it rotates with the handle. I'm not sure that it can be removed without the internals falling into the case - in which case you would need to remove the final drive housing to put it back together. The Jensales manual is, as always, less than helpful. Thanks in advance from a just signed up member with several questions about this old beast ( 1972 Long 445 - named "Stuart" )


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure, but welcome to the forum. Someone may be able to help you out shortly.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bones, welcome to the forum.

See pages 96-98 of the attached manual for Long 360-510 tractors. The hand brake is attached rear pinion drive shaft. You have to remove the rear end housing to access the hand brake.



https://tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf


----------



## Bones Rhodes (6 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Bones, welcome to the forum.
> 
> See pages 96-98 of the attached manual for Long 360-510 tractors. The hand brake is attached rear pinion drive shaft. You have to remove the rear end housing to access the hand brake.
> 
> ...


Hi Harvey, thanks for the reply. I have that manual, but it isn't clear if #26 ( page 97 ) is separate from the lever - the quadrant ( #70 ) is between the lever and the case. I'm scared that trying to remove the lever will allow the internals ( #27 and attached bits ) to drop into the case - was hoping somebody had already done this and knew - I was once told that the odds of marrying another woman like my last wife were 2,767,324,001 to 1, and ( not being a gambler ) wouldn't take those odds; so I'm sure not going to just pull on this lever - if no one comes up with a definite answer, I'll just cut me a stick long enuff' to jamb the lever and let it double as the gas gauge since that doesn't work either.


----------



## Bones Rhodes (6 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Not sure, but welcome to the forum. Someone may be able to help you out shortly.


Thanks !


----------



## Bones Rhodes (6 mo ago)

OK, have the answer in case anyone else ever runs into this - the lever is NOT made on the shaft. I made a clamp to hold the shaft where it couldn't move and then pried gently on the lever - slide right off. The shaft is splined and I still don't know what would happen if I pulled on it, but once the lever is gone the quadrant slid right off. Cleaned and painted everything and bolted it back together.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Bones

Thanks for sharing that information.


----------

